# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Πρόβλημα με Samsung 740n

## olorin

Γεια σας.Έχω το monitor Samsung 740n. Ξαφνικά άρχισε να αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη και να μειώνεται η φωτεινότητα.Την άνοιξα και βρήκα στο τροφοδοτικό της 4 φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές.Τους άλλαξα όλους(και τους φουσκωμένους και τους λειτουργικούς) με νέους. Την έβαλα στο ρεύμα αλλά παρουσιάζει πάλι το ίδιο. Δηλαδή για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα αναβει τρεμοσβήνοντας με πολυ χαμηλή φωτεινότητα και μετά σβήνει. Το τροφοδοτικό το μέτρησα και βγάζει ακριβώς τα 5,1 και 13 Volt μου πρέπει να βγάζει.Που είναι το προβλημα;

----------


## vp74

Καλησπέρα βγάλε μια φωτό το τροφοδοτικό σου αν είναι εύκολο μπρος πίσω και θα σου πουν και πως να δοκιμάσεις τις λάμπες διότι εγώ δεν γνωρίζω να τις τεστάρω μια μια όπως σε άλλα posts. (το γράφω επειδή σου τρεμοσβήνει όσο είναι ανοιχτή).

----------


## olorin



----------


## vp74

Για αρχή πρόσθεσε κόλληση στα 2 mosfets (d1d1d2d2 ας ενωθούν μεταξύ τους τα 4 ποδαράκια στον κύκλο, δεν πειράζει, επίσης ξαναπέρασε με κόλληση τα pins1 του κάθε mosfet) όχι με μεγάλη θερμοκρασία και μετά τσεκάρισε και ότι σου έχω κύκλο στην μπροστινή φωτό. Μετά θα σου πουν οι υπόλοιποι πως θα τσεκάρεις λάμπες.

----------


## olorin

Πρόσθεσα κόλληση...!
Οι αντιστάσεις είναι ΟΚ.Τις μέτρησα και η τιμή τους είναι η αναγραφόμενη.Η ασφάλεια είναι και αυτή ΟΚ.
Το ξαναέβαλα στο ρεύμα αλλά κάνει το ίδιο.
Παρατήρησα τώρα ότι αν και το φως σβήνει το ίχνος της εικόνας φαίνεται από πίσω.Άρα το πρόβλημα θα ναι στις λάμπες όπου και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.Εκτός αν είναι ελλατωματικό άλλο εξάρτημα και κόβει το ρεύμα στις λάμπες.

----------


## vp74

Σε άλλο thread μου είπαν να μετρήσω την ohmική αντίσταση στα ποδαράκια  και των 2 μετασχηματιστών. Στην 2η φωτό ο κάτω μετασχηματιστής σου  φαίνεται πιο μαύρος. Σε άλλο forum δούλεψε με αλλαγή πυκνωτων και  μετασχηματιστή. Αν δεν έχεις mosfets και μετασχηματιστή spare περιμένεις  να σου απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος πιο έμπειρος, όπως και για τον έλεγχο σε  λάμπες. Υπάρχει και άλλο thread στο forum για το πως μπορείς να  δοκιμάσεις τις λάμπες μια μια με αντίσταση, αν έχεις controller OZ αλλά  δεν θυμάμαι ποιο είναι. Εγώ μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω μέχρι εδώ καθώς το panel  το δοκιμάζω μόνο με spare λειτουργικό τροφοδοτικό για να τις αποκλείσω  και να καταλήξω στα mosfets ή τον μετασχηματιστή.

----------

